# Suggestions on a Lemon Scent from Nature's Garden?



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to buy some FOs and I'm thinking Nature's Garden this time around. I've looked at the NG threads and didn't find any suggested lemon scents. I'm currently using AH lemon verbena (which I love) and FNWL's Kitchen Lemon - great in foamers. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on NGs lemon scents? Experiences - good or bad?

Yup, I should have gotten into Tamera's Lemongrass FO sale....

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you love AHRE's lemon verbena, why change?


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Quite honestly, cost. NGs scents are much more affordable than AHRE, and their shipping to me (in VT) is much more reasonable. Since I'm buying 7 or 8 fragrances, it saves me a ton of money. And, looking at the reviews of NG scents, I'm not sacrificing quality.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a lot of their FOs for the same reason. I can get 20 pounds shipped for around $15, yet it would cost me almost the same to get 3 lbs from AH. I have not used any of their lemons though.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks - I guess I'll probably choose based on the reviews on NGs site.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I moved some of mine also, price, but because she offers everything in discounts the more you buy. Plus if she discontinues a scent she offers you to purchase the whole amount...where AH discountines a scent and it was just to bad, even when I offered to purchase the whole 33 pounds. I am stuck with using a few scents from AH, SOS, Candle science and now that blasted Tamera  OMG wait until you all smell this Patchoulli Passion!!!! and her Black Raspberry Vanilla rocks!! because the NG is simply not good enough....but I am happy with the scents I moved to natures garden with.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Elizabeth,
Do youwant me to start looking for a really good lemon for you? Tell me if you don't find what you're looking for. The main hold up with the fragrance companies is that it takes them 2 wks to send a sample after you tell thm what you're looking for. I can get the Lemongrass anytime, but the company has an 11lb minimum. Not bad if enough people need/want it. Let me now if I can help in your quest 

Vicki,
"wait until you all smell this Patchoulli Passion!!!! and her Black Raspberry Vanilla rocks!!" Thanks for the good review!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dance:


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm using NG Lemon Sugar along with a bit of their Fresh Raspberry for my Lemon Wine soap (Hard Lemonade aka Front Porch Sittin).... I like it and it is selling well... but I am not using it as a straight lemon.

My lemon is a Lemon Cornmeal EO.... and I blend lemon & lime EOs


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I ended up getting Lemon Meringue Pie from NG. I ordered yesterday morning and I got an email yesterday afternoon saying it had shipped - hooray! I'll let everyone know how I like it. And, I got a few others as well:

Lavender Flowers 
Cucumber Splash
Cracklin Birch 
Almond 
Victorian Rose
OMH

I'll post in the NG Scent Review thread once I try them out.

Tamera, If this lemon works out, I'll let you know. Actually, if it doesn't work out, I'll let you know and see if you can find something better!

Thanks everyone.
Elizabeth


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

The only one of those I use is Cracklin Birch, but I love that one! It is my Camouflage.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use that Lav. (it's strong so don't overdo it!) and the OMH (takes f-o-r-e-v-e-r to trace). I tried the rose my first year soaping but it didn't sell well enough to keep. I have a sample of the Birch maybe I should actually soap it and see if it improves 'cause I'm not crazy about it OOB. I have way too many. LOL 

I had completely forgotten about the Lemon Pie.....I have that too but never soaped. It does smell good but it also discolors which is probably why I was saving it for something non-soap. I have too many that discolor. LOL The lemon sugar does not.


----------

